# hakX Netgear DGN2000 Modem/Router Mod



## SabreWulf69 (Feb 18, 2010)

DGN2000 with heatsinks + 8cm Fan

Dremeled main hole for main fan flow into modem, then holes for screws and soldered the fan power to the 12V power plug. Works flawlessly.

Noticed these Netgear Modems get quite hot, so when in doubt add fan lol now it stays nice and cool and will last for years to come 























Also modded with DGTeam 3rd Party firmware V1.1.1 - DGTeam Rev. 0850.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Feb 19, 2010)

Please tell me what you think


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## AdamSYD (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow looks great, Did you have problems with your modem with drop outs and other issues like wireless problems... Could all these be related to heat... Netgear will replace my modem because I said its getting hot and dropping constantly. should I get a new one and mod it straight away.

Could the heat be the main problem with this device. Where are the screws to open it are they under the sticker so you void the warranty?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Feb 20, 2010)

Fan must be placed only on top side cover to be effective. The screws are underneath the easily removable rubber feet. Pencil the main hole mark for the hole beneath the fan. To take apart you will need a Tech screw driver or Tech screw bits. Once opened, line up your fan, mark in the new screw holes for the fan, and cut/drill appropriately, taking care to cut around the mounts for the plastic bits that carry the light from the LED's of the circuitry to the front. Once done, solder the positive fan wire to the middle pin of the back of the power plug being 12V, and then the negative fan wire solder to the side pin of the power plug of the modem. Once done, neaten up if necessary with some sand paper, screw on any fan covers for the fan blades, making sure the fan blows into the modem, screw the modem into the fan, screw the modem back together, and after this short little bit of work, you now have a simple mod which will keep your modem cool for ages to come 

Edit: How it works -  Seeing as how there are holes all along the sides of the modem top and bottom, it blows air along the circuitry collecting any heat as it travels along, and then goes straight out. 2 of the chips in mine had heat sinks on stock, so a bit of active cooling on them goes along way. I guess if you had a powerful enough fan you could almost turn your modem into a hovercraft lol


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Feb 20, 2010)

For extra cooling, make sure you place your modem in the upright position as I have pictured above, with the power plug at the top, cos we all know power makes heat and heat rises.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 21, 2010)

great mod. i did the same with my Netgear a while ago, i added a 120mm fan and soldered in a limiting resistor to keep the speed and noise down.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback all.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 22, 2010)

Would anyone know of anything bad happening if I perhaps used a LED fan instead???


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 22, 2010)

i doubt it.  if you're still pulling 12v from the mini jack to power the fan, i don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## roach (Oct 16, 2010)

*Great mod*

Hey this is awesome.   I just did this with my router and so far is seems to be working great.  thanks for posting.  

Also, I wanted to try the DGTeam firmware for my router, can anyone send me an invite?  Much appreciated!

thanks


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 17, 2010)

DGTeam firmware is free


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm worried about the extra stress on the DC adapter from the fan. i know it isn't much but still is ~.2a and ~3w more that it wasn't made to power.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 17, 2010)

Had this done for ages now, serves me well, no problems with any extra stress to report so far


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah same with mine, the adapter still runs warm anyway regardless. i was thinking of adding a small 40mm fan on top of the power adapter to self cool it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys. I was just alittle worried about it.


----------



## airush (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Guy's,
             great job..! 
I would like to know if you have had any issues with this particular  modem (netgear dgn200). Before the MOD....?
If so did this mod fix the issues...?
 Since I've purchase this modem\rotor I have had nothing but problems with it. 
Modem keeps dropping signal and sometimes wont provide IP address...
Just search the web,, and many other users are experiencing similar problems.
I've Tried all sort of thing to fix with out any luck...
But seek your experiances with the mod upgrade...


Cheers.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 8, 2011)

I did my mod just to help cool the router as I'm anal about keeping things cool.
I think what you're experiencing seems to be part of the modem itself. look for firmware updates, they might solve your problems.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 8, 2011)

I've done this same thing for both cable modems and routers that were dropping signal.  With both devices it has helped the units run more stable, in that it doesn't drop / freeze anymore.  Additionally, just taking the PCB out of the plastic housing helps too.  Some units have so few vent holes that they are essentially an easy-bake oven.


----------



## airush (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep I've upgraded the firmware a few times hoping each FW upgrade would solve the problem, WITHOUT success,,,,
I've tried different type of drivers direct from Broadcom,,, which had a better result then using the Netgear one.
So I've taken on the MOD and installed the fan  
I will report out come's over the next few weeks hoping to get results like Beertintedgoggles. 

And maybe help other who are experiencing the same problems with this model router. And influence company's to produce fan cooled modem\routers.   

It would be GREAT if others could  post there outcome who are taking on this MOD.

Personally I would expected all new generation modem\routers to be fan cooled as standard


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2011)

Just for some extra motivation, here's the link to my post in the Ghetto Mod thread of the router I tore into: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2115619&postcount=597


----------

